# How do you live without an ID Number??



## jesshall281 (Sep 19, 2012)

Good grief, I am struggling here in this country without an ID Number. Been here for 5 years, on a spousal visa and then work endorsements. Can apply for permanent residency in November, but at the moment, I cant seem to do anything without an ID Number.

I cannot apply for any type of credit. Standard Bank wont even give me an Elite account because I don't have a credit profile....obviously....I cannot get credit to get a profile!

Mr Price Money wont give me one, Vodacom won't -WHY?? Experian Credit gave me a report that said my ID could not be verified at Home Affairs, well YES because its not an ID, its a British Passport!

I earn a decent amount, my outgoings are only half my salary, why won't people just give me a limit for R500 just so I cant start getting a credit rating.

I am so frustrated and fed up, that foreigners seemed to be treated so so differently. I would have thought the SA governemnt would at least give all foreigners on a permit a temporary ID Number, just to get by, or at the very least, give their systems to companies to check foreign passport numbers.

I have no problem with immigration control coming in and out of the country, I pay my tax, so why can't the bank give me a cheque account.

Honestly, I don't know how other foreigners do it.

any advice would be really appreciated!!

Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi

Try opening an account with Edgars. I had no issues opening an account with Edgars with a passport number. 

Cheers


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

jesshall281 said:


> Good grief, I am struggling here in this country without an ID Number. Been here for 5 years, on a spousal visa and then work endorsements. Can apply for permanent residency in November, but at the moment, I cant seem to do anything without an ID Number.
> 
> I cannot apply for any type of credit. Standard Bank wont even give me an Elite account because I don't have a credit profile....obviously....I cannot get credit to get a profile!
> 
> ...


Hi Jessica,

Im no expert but I started off with Furniture Stores , Vodacom , Edgars. They don't mind passport holders as long as your permit validity is greater than the length of the contract.

After this standard bank had no problem with giving me loans and credit cards.
Also bear in mind that don't always get told NO and just accept it. 
Sometimes you have to fight.

From past experience one branch will say No whereas the next will say Yes.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Agreed start with Edgars. Buy something small and just pay it off. I had trouble with Wollies when I wanted to open an account.

I know it's so frustrating not having an ID number when you are an legal immigrant.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi

Your situation is very-very strange.

I opened all my accounts with a passport number and I never got any hassles.I got an MTN, Edgars, and Prestige current accounts with Standard Bank.The bank gave me credit card and a revolving credit facility with no questions asked.I took out a vehicle finance loan with Standard bank in 2012 and paid it off last year, applied for a second vehicle finance and Wesbank gave it to me with a good rate and all this was done on a passport! Last year, I changed passport numbers and I still get calls to open credit facility accounts from vendors!

Like a previous poster said, unless you are dealing with a sol supplier, there are always options and there is alwas someone who will give u credit as long as you have not defaulted on any debt before.

Good Luck


----------



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

I had been with FNB for a year then inquired about a Visa. It took them a 2 weeks (everything at FNB takes a while it seems), but they opened a Platinum Visa for me - and a very high limit..! 

Also check into Voda. They just wouldn't extend a contract beyond Visa expiry date.


----------

